# athena or super record for master x light



## majorbanjo (Dec 12, 2010)

athena for classic look or super record for performance on my new Master X light (PR99)?

Should I stay classic or go performance.......? I'm not going to race...I'm going to ride the heck out of it though.....


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I put some circa 2000 Campy Chorus 10 on my Colnago Master when I bought it six months ago. Sure, I could've weenied it down to 17 lbs or so, but I knew it was never going to be as light as my other bike, a carbon fiber Time, so I figured I'd go Classic instead. Yeah, whenever I hit a hill I wish it were less weighty, but generally I'm happy with the thing at its current 19.5 pounds. And I still ride the heck out of it. As a matter of fact, I think I'm going to take it off the rack and ride it right now.

Gratuitous pic.


----------



## gordy748 (Feb 11, 2007)

Nice ride, Mapei! 

After several years riding with Record, I'm quietly slipping back to Chorus components, like cassette and chain. Record stuff is great when you have muy dinero, a personal mechanic and don't mind things wearing out inside a season. Not that it's bad, it's just designed for racing only.

I have Record/ Chorus on my CT-1, but I'm looking at an older Master frame. For this I'd go with alloy Athena. With a chrome fork (like Mapei's above), it would look a million bucks.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Here's mine if it helps you decide one way or another...


----------



## Eyorerox (Feb 19, 2008)

Chorus 11 speed


----------



## mtnroadie (Jul 6, 2010)

Mapie and Chuckice those are two of the best looking Nagos i have seen, the ideal bike!!

Chuckice that pic has been my desktop wallpaper for some time.

Both inspired me to build up my Bianchi Specialissima w/ Athena 11.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/re...-modern-retro-rebuild-miele-build-259405.html

Amazing group but if you cant get the Ultrashift 2010 version go for Chorus or above. I have Record 11 on my carbon ride and my 2010 Athena is just as good if not better! 

SR only if you want to save a few more grams (over Record) and need it to say Super. Hinestly all you need for a vintage steel frame is Chorus (especially if you are going to ride the heck out of it).

Oh yeah get a nice custom wheelset. (there was one on the classifieds, Alchemy hubs, kinlin rims, cx-ray spokes, sub 1300g all silver for sub $400!!!)


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Thanks mtnroadie and that Bianchi is gorgeous...hard to top Campy + celeste.


----------



## tsidkenu84 (Mar 6, 2012)

thats a very nice bike you got there chuckie


----------



## tsidkenu84 (Mar 6, 2012)

what is the year of the frame? how much it costs you for frame alone?


----------



## majorbanjo (Dec 12, 2010)

I've decided to go with athena and keep it a classic build; if I ever get tired of it I can always upgrade later....thanks for the advice.......


----------



## StanleySteamer (Oct 24, 2005)

Ribble and Shiny Bikes have great prices on Athena.


----------



## downtube (Mar 17, 2011)

A friend from work just showed up with a beautiful blue Master x light with Athena group. It looked fantastic and he was very fast on it also.


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

whats the point of putting SR on a master? anything alloy would be better, I would search for earlier alloy Chorus or Record personally ...


----------



## Le Turbo (Jun 10, 2010)

On my Master, I'm a simple Chorus guy myself. But I have to say, it is a heavy bike even for a Nag. My Superissimo, though older is, I think, lighter.


----------



## lionsll (May 9, 2012)

I hope I can get old steel colnago soon!!


----------



## enr1co (Oct 30, 2009)

chuckice said:


> Here's mine if it helps you decide one way or another...


Beautiful build chuckice! 

Expecting a lightly used pre owned PR 82 to be delivered next month and will likely follow your path w/ a "retro- modern" build with carbon 11 sp drive train and levers.


----------



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

alloy 10sp chorus or record, or alloy athena 11 on a vintage-ish steel bike, imo.


----------



## enr1co (Oct 30, 2009)

mtnroadie said:


> Mapie and Chuckice those are two of the best looking Nagos i have seen, the ideal bike!!
> 
> Chuckice that pic has been my desktop wallpaper for some time.
> 
> ...


Great advise mtroadie and nice job on your Bianchi! build! 

I will strongly consider going with the alloy look (for my "new to me" Master XL PR82 expected in a couple weeks) if I can get hold of one of those 2010 Athena 11 w/ a ultra-torque compact 50/34. 

Otherwise will opt for a carbon 11 Chorus, Record or SR as there seems to be some good closeout deals on these groups showing up here and there.


----------



## MXL (Jun 26, 2012)

My 04 MXL has 04 Chorus 10 with aluminum shifters, giving it the vintage look that I prefer. I continue to ponder switching my carbon Record 10 group from my C50 to the MXL, replacing it with the new Record 11. I would then swap the Suntour group on my Nishiki with the 04 Chorus from the MXL. I think way too much about this nonsense while riding.


----------



## MXL (Jun 26, 2012)

majorbanjo said:


> I've decided to go with athena and keep it a classic build; if I ever get tired of it I can always upgrade later....thanks for the advice.......


No need to upgrade, there's really no practical difference between the Athena, Chorus or Record. And it's all better than any of that Shimano crap! Sorry, I am sure the stuff works great, but it has no soul...no warmth.


----------



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

MXL said:


> No need to upgrade, there's really no practical difference between the Athena, Chorus or Record. And it's all better than any of that Shimano crap! Sorry, I am sure the stuff works great, but it has no soul...no warmth.


i don't know, i think that the chorus and up shifters are much better than the athena/centaur shifters. at least on new groups.

i've got a QS 10s centaur group on my retro-modern bianchi and while i really enjoy the performance, i really wish it had 3 up/5 down functionality like i've got on my chorus 11 bike.


----------



## MXL (Jun 26, 2012)

Karbon Kev said:


> whats the point of putting SR on a master? anything alloy would be better, I would search for earlier alloy Chorus or Record personally ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

majorbanjo said:


> athena for classic look or super record for performance on my new Master X light (PR99)?
> 
> Should I stay classic or go performance.......? I'm not going to race...I'm going to ride the heck out of it though.....


I put Athena 11V on my Bottecchia for the classy look.

Put Record 11v on the Colnago and Biancho for performance,

Both groups are fine.

As long as you put Camppy, it is all good.

Here ae a few pics of my 1989 Bottecchia SLX with Campy Athena 11v, Record hubs and Ambrosio Excellence wheels:


----------



## gregroadie (Nov 16, 2011)

You all have the right to be proud of these beautiful works of art. bellissima.


----------



## enr1co (Oct 30, 2009)

enr1co said:


> Great advise mtroadie and nice job on your Bianchi! build!
> 
> I will strongly consider going with the alloy look (for my "new to me" Master XL PR82 expected in a couple weeks) if I can get hold of one of those 2010 Athena 11 w/ a ultra-torque compact 50/34.
> 
> Otherwise will opt for a carbon 11 Chorus, Record or SR as there seems to be some good closeout deals on these groups showing up here and there.



Wasnt expecting my MXL to arrive for a couple of weeks but it showed up over the weekend  Love the PR 82 color for this frame!

No luck w/ sourcing any NOS 2010 alloy ultra torque Athena compact cranks so placed an order for a carbon 2011-12 SR compact 172.5 at 50% off. Also ordered a Chorus 11 shifter set, rear and front deraileur, cassette and chain on sale

The frame came with a Record headset and will just re enlist some trusty circa yr 
1999? Record dual pivots brakes I had laying around. These should work fine and actually prefer the look and feel of these solid caliper arms rather than newer skeleton design calipers. 

For wheels, will just use my spare set of 2012 Mavic Ksyrium Elites allow the pocket book to recover  

Hoping the parts arrive by FRI to do a evening build session and have it ready to ride this weekend...


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

enr1co said:


> Wasnt expecting my MXL to arrive for a couple of weeks but it showed up over the weekend  Love the PR 82 color for this frame!
> 
> No luck w/ sourcing any NOS 2010 alloy ultra torque Athena compact cranks so placed an order for a carbon 2011-12 SR compact 172.5 at 50% off. Also ordered a Chorus 11 shifter set, rear and front deraileur, cassette and chain on sale
> 
> ...


That bike is just achingly beautiful. I would have held out for the athena aluminum, but other than that your bike is truly beautiful...and I can say that 'cuz I have thee bellissima Italianas of my own . 

What size frame is that?


----------



## enr1co (Oct 30, 2009)

bottecchia_eja said:


> That bike is just achingly beautiful. I would have held out for the athena aluminum, but other than that your bike is truly beautiful...and I can say that 'cuz I have thee bellissima Italianas of my own .
> 
> What size frame is that?


Grazie Bottecchia! 

The frame size is the 52 cm seat tube (c-t) with a 53 cm top tube (c-c).

I'm 5'6", avg torso ( wear 31" shirt sleeves) so will typically use a 90 mm stem.


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

enr1co said:


> Grazie Bottecchia!
> 
> The frame size is the 52 cm seat tube (c-t) with a 53 cm top tube (c-c).
> 
> I'm 5'6", avg torso ( wear 31" shirt sleeves) so will typically use a 90 mm stem.


Prego amico.

We are about the same height and dimensions...IF you ever get bored with your bike, send it to me in California


----------



## enr1co (Oct 30, 2009)

bottecchia_eja said:


> Prego amico.
> 
> We are about the same height and dimensions...IF you ever get bored with your bike, send it to me in California


Likewise, if you ever get bored with your C59...  

Im also in CA- Bay Area (east bay)  Love your "My other car is a Colnago" license plate frame- may have get one of those made for me


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

enr1co said:


> Likewise, if you ever get bored with your C59...
> 
> Im also in CA- Bay Area (east bay)  Love your "My other car is a Colnago" license plate frame- may have get one of those made for me


Two of my adult children live in SF. I visit them at least a couple of times a year. Maybe next time I will bring the C59 and we can test each other"s bikes. :thumbsup:


----------



## Zampano (Aug 7, 2005)

bottecchia_eja said:


> Two of my adult children live in SF. I visit them at least a couple of times a year. *Maybe next time I will bring the C59 *and we can test each other"s bikes. :thumbsup:




The Bay Area is a GREAT cycling locale that shouldn't be missed.


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

Zampano said:


> The Bay Area is a GREAT cycling locale that shouldn't be missed.


Do you live in the Bay Area?

Trying to find fellow riders for my next trip to NorCal.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Here's a Merckx I built for my wife over the summer with Campy Athena (except Chorus shifters). I really like the classic silver look. I built myself a similar bike a couple years ago. The Athena skeleton brakes are better than the Dura Ace brakes on my other bikes. Plus they look cool.


----------



## Zampano (Aug 7, 2005)

bottecchia_eja said:


> Do you live in the Bay Area?
> 
> Trying to find fellow riders for my next trip to NorCal.


. 


No, but I've flown up from Honolulu, and ridden there a few times. Good luck finding riding partners or a group ride or two--shouldn't be too hard. There is a wealth of online Bay Area road cycling info as well. I'd done most of my riding solo.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

bottecchia_eja said:


> Do you live in the Bay Area?
> 
> Trying to find fellow riders for my next trip to NorCal.


I'm in SF if you're ever nearby and looking for a low key ride... :thumbsup:


----------



## enr1co (Oct 30, 2009)

Bottechia- feel free to PM on your next bay area visit and we can see about hooking up for a ride/suggestions.

Zampano- I do the reverse commute into HNL a couple times a year as my wife is born and raised in Kaneohe and still has family there. I ended up leaving a road bike at my mother in laws place in Hawaii Kai as to not have to deal w/ renting. When in town, typically jump in the ITB and Tradewind group rides on SAT and SUN as well do Tantalus Tuesdays- love that climb!














Zampano said:


> .
> 
> 
> No, but I've flown up from Honolulu, and ridden there a few times. Good luck finding riding partners or a group ride or two--shouldn't be too hard. There is a wealth of online Bay Area road cycling info as well. I'd done most of my riding solo.


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

chuckice said:


> I'm in SF if you're ever nearby and looking for a low key ride... :thumbsup:


I've seen the streets of SF...no such thing as a low key ride out there. 

Last time I was there my kids took me to the Velo Rouge Cafe. Great coffee and great atmosphere for cyclists. 

The Presidio area looks like a good place to go riding. :thumbsup:.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

There's always a ride out by the coast and over the Golden Gate...some nice rollers over in the Walnut Creek area too. Plenty of great riding pretty much everywhere here.


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

chuckice said:


> There's always a ride out by the coast and over the Golden Gate...some nice rollers over in the Walnut Creek area too. Plenty of great riding pretty much everywhere here.


Next time I am up there (and I don't need much of an excuse to go see my kids) I will contact you and enr1co. Thanks guys


----------



## MXL (Jun 26, 2012)

bottecchia_eja said:


> i put athena 11v on my bottecchia for the classy look.
> 
> Put record 11v on the colnago and biancho for performance,
> 
> ...


sweeeeeeeet!!!!!!


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

bottecchia_eja said:


> I put Athena 11V on my Bottecchia for the classy look.
> 
> Put Record 11v on the Colnago and Biancho for performance,
> 
> ...


Your Bottecchia looks like has hardly been ridden! Do I recall correctly that this is the frame that your mom bought for you 25 yrs ago??? Wow!! Regardless, it is a stunner.

BTW, what size is that? It looks like a 54 or 55 and if you are 5'6", it is waaaay too big for you my friend! Hand it over.


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

Ride-Fly said:


> Your Bottecchia looks like has hardly been ridden! Do I recall correctly that this is the frame that your mom bought for you 25 yrs ago??? Wow!! Regardless, it is a stunner.
> 
> BTW, what size is that? It looks like a 54 or 55 and if you are 5'6", it is waaaay too big for you my friend! Hand it over.



First, thank you so much for your compliments.

Yes it is the very same bici that my Mom bought for me. The paint job and chrome are original. I rotate among all three road bikse so she is ridden on a regular basis. The ride quality of the Bott is similar, in many aspects, to the ride quality of the C59.

You are spot on about the frame size, it is a 54. When I got the bike it fit me just right. Due to some health issues and the meds I have taken, I have suffered some bone loss and have lost some height so the bike is now a tad too big. By tweaking a few things, however, I can still ride it comfortably. I completed a century on it earlier this year.

But if you are ever in the area and want to join me for a ride, you are welcome to ride it. I think Mom smiles a big smile in Heaven anytime the Bott goes on the road!


----------



## enr1co (Oct 30, 2009)

Very sweet! :thumbsup:



bottecchia_eja said:


> I put Athena 11V on my Bottecchia for the classy look.
> 
> Put Record 11v on the Colnago and Biancho for performance,
> 
> ...


----------



## Zampano (Aug 7, 2005)

enr1co said:


> Bottechia- feel free to PM on your next bay area visit and we can see about hooking up for a ride/suggestions.
> 
> Zampano- I do the reverse commute into HNL a couple times a year as my wife is born and raised in Kaneohe and still has family there. I ended up leaving a road bike at my mother in laws place in Hawaii Kai as to not have to deal w/ renting. When in town, typically jump in the ITB and Tradewind group rides on SAT and SUN as well do Tantalus Tuesdays- love that climb!



Cool. Here's a couple of links, so as not to go W*O*T (way off topic). Haven't done Tradewinds in a couple of decades--probably be middle-of-the-pack these days. Have been hooking up with ITB Sat for a morning warm up lately. Of course Tantalus is the most beautiful stretch in Honolulu. You're (all) welcome to give me a ring when next in town.

Sweet Master XL, btw. 


https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8179/7897478870_cb8d65829a_b.jpg

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8035/7883800904_1e9c0d40de_b.jpg

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8441/7883808752_8c86cd9007_b.jpg

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8436/7883803582_96dfaa8231_b.jpg


----------



## enr1co (Oct 30, 2009)

Zampano said:


> Cool. Here's a couple of links, so as not to go W*O*T (way off topic). Haven't done Tradewinds in a couple of decades--probably be middle-of-the-pack these days. Have been hooking up with ITB Sat for a morning warm up lately. Of course Tantalus is the most beautiful stretch in Honolulu. You're (all) welcome to give me a ring when next in town.
> 
> Sweet Master XL, btw.
> 
> ...


Hawaii Loa Ridge?

Hey, I think I may have met you briefly on the SAT ITB ride?- your beautiful Pegoretti and its color is pretty distinct!


----------



## Zampano (Aug 7, 2005)

Ah yes, we have met. 

These two go with the first link, which is Kamehame Ridge. the "cobbles" is the top of Laukahi, the last Maunalani Circle. Have been wanting to do Hawaii Loa, but the thought of getting turned back at the gate is a downer. Need to get the Peg registered for that.

Seeing that my Mxl on layaway at GVH is PR07 with carbon fork, I'm a little envious of your PR82. 

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8175/7897484660_e795be84f9_b.jpg

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8461/7897486786_e8e0f5fa7d_b.jpg



May as well throw in some Waahila Ridge. 

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8446/8006915183_cce1ace640_b.jpg

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8445/8006914687_d02d071f9b_b.jpg


----------



## enr1co (Oct 30, 2009)

Nice pics- Lucky you live Hawaii!
I'll have to tag along with you on these roads the next time Im in town  Unfortunately likely wont be till spring break 2013 and AUG 2013  
Maybe you'll have your PR07 by then :thumbsup:













Zampano said:


> Ah yes, we have met.
> 
> These two go with the first link, which is Kamehame Ridge. the "cobbles" is the top of Laukahi, the last Maunalani Circle. Have been wanting to do Hawaii Loa, but the thought of getting turned back at the gate is a downer. Need to get the Peg registered for that.
> 
> ...


----------



## enr1co (Oct 30, 2009)

Couldnt wait for the new parts on order to arrive so I cannibalized Chorus 11 parts from my CX-1 on Fri nite so I could ride the MXL this weekend 

It was perfect, 78-80 degree, blue sky weather in Northern Calif this weekend to take the MXL on its first outing. 

Rode ~45 mi w/ my regular SAT AM race training group and definitely felt myself working just a little harder during group accelerations and jumps. 

On SUN, went out on my own ~45 mi w/ some steady climbing to allow me to dial in seat height, adjust gear cables etc. It was blast on the 3 mi. descent down ~ 2700 ft.- the MXL was solid, responsive and sooo smooth. 

Pretty cool to be riding skinny steel again


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

Oh man, that bike is just so gorgeous. Maybe I will bring the Bottecchhia up North. Two bella bici Italianas.

Enjoy the weather, it was hot, windy and miserable here in SoCal/


----------



## enr1co (Oct 30, 2009)

bottecchia_eja said:


> Oh man, that bike is just so gorgeous. Maybe I will bring the Bottecchhia up North. Two bella bici Italianas.
> 
> Enjoy the weather, it was hot, windy and miserable here in SoCal/



Thanks again Bottecchia! 

Tre biciclette w/ Chuckice's PR 82! We can do a casual spin up Mt Diablo- typically great 360 degree vistas of the bay area (as soon as the fog deck blows out)

Just ordered one of those Ritchey Classic polished silver stem in a 90 cm so I can put the black 3T back on my carbon Colnago 

Also thinking about adding some Vittoria Corsa Evo gumwall clinchers for the heck of it.


----------



## enr1co (Oct 30, 2009)

*Got my new stem!*



enr1co said:


> Thanks again Bottecchia!
> 
> Tre biciclette w/ Chuckice's PR 82! We can do a casual spin up Mt Diablo- typically great 360 degree vistas of the bay area (as soon as the fog deck blows out)
> 
> ...


Got my new polished alum stem


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

enr1co said:


> Got my new polished alum stem


Now you got it! 

Did you put a sticker with your name on the bike's top tube?


----------



## enr1co (Oct 30, 2009)

bottecchia_eja said:


> Now you got it!
> 
> Did you put a sticker with your name on the bike's top tube?


Yep- it helps the mechanic w/ spotting my bike on the team car if I require a change 

Figured since I went with the "pro" looking white tape, I had to order some of these:

http://www.vcgraphix.com/en/Store/p...Flag&mainCatName=Bicycle+Custom+Name+Stickers


----------

